# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Самопроизвольно закрываются сетевые папки

## NickDragon

Только сетевые. В любой момент. Могут закрыться через 5 минут или полчаса, или час, по разному. При чём все сразу! Сколько открыл сетевых папок - столько сразу и закроется. Без всякого оповещения или ошибки. Помогите разобраться. Это происходит в доменной сети у всех сотрудников. Закрываются открытые пользователями сетевые папки сетевых дисков, подключенных с помощью групповой политики.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

